# Making Wooden Shackles Part 3 and Part 4



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Next I took a thin piece of Ash and stacked a pile of veneer criss-crossed at 90 deg. in alternating layers,and another matching piece of Ash on top to make the blank.

It came out very nice and was easy to do and looked good when It was done.

Then I did some out of 3/4" Baltic Birch ply wood. By far the easiest and fastest to do and they look presentable, although not out standing.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

man...
have you got it together...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Keep the lessons coming. Thanks.


----------

